# 1969 Stingray



## fatbike (Sep 16, 2020)

This is such a fun bike, new rubber is a must, soon a front rack will be installed.


----------



## Dbike (Sep 20, 2020)

My favorite year for the Stingray.


----------



## Lee862 (Sep 21, 2020)

I've got a 69 standard, but it needs a new front rim right now.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 21, 2020)

Dbike said:


> My favorite year for the Stingray.



I use to enjoy late 65-68 style with the early guard, but this style has grown on me with the new guard and frame style.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 21, 2020)

Lee862 said:


> I've got a 69 standard, but it needs a new front rim right now.View attachment 1271063



My opinion, 68-69 handlebar is the most comfortable. Neat bike and I like the white seat apposed to the green. But, this really neat 69 with the killer tires and green seat was on Craigs last year and I really dug it and when mine popped up I had to get it.


----------



## Lee862 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm new to these bikes and I've picked up a 70 standard as well. I noticed a big width difference in the handlebar from 69 and 70 when I was putting the 69 together. My 70 has a blue Deluxe mylar seat on it. I do like it, but I'm going to get another seat for it in white glitter. I like the contrast.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 30, 2020)

Got a front rack and an early pumpkin headlight plus a rear tool bag, now this in my opinion the bike is complete. 

Well other than having a proper tool bag sissybar bracket of some sort, maybe just fabricate something, not sure what is used.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 23, 2020)

Another upgrade, 2spd yellow band automatic wheel set without the yellow. Just need new rubber now and minor details.


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 18, 2021)

fatbike said:


> View attachment 1268620
> This is such a fun bike, new rubber is a must, soon a front rack will be installed.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 23, 2021)

Slowly getting better, one piece at a time.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 23, 2021)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 23, 2021)

nice one !


----------



## JLF (Feb 23, 2021)

Killer Stingray build!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 24, 2021)

JLF said:


> Killer Stingray build!



Thanks, classy, neat color with fun tires, and not too much in accessaries. I like the two speed clean look with less cables.


----------



## daverup (Feb 26, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Slowly getting better, one piece at a time.
> 
> View attachment 1362935
> 
> ...




Where did you find your tires?
Looks great!


----------



## fatbike (Feb 26, 2021)

@daverup Tires came on another bike I recently purchased; a little tough to locate them.


----------



## daverup (Feb 26, 2021)

fatbike said:


> @daverup Tires came on another bike I recently purchased; a little tough to locate them.




Oh, thanks anyway. Only new tires I can find for S-7 20" seem to be the Kenda, and they are really terrible.
I was hoping I just missed something..


----------



## fatbike (Feb 26, 2021)

daverup said:


> Oh, thanks anyway. Only new tires I can find for S-7 20" seem to be the Kenda, and they are really terrible.
> I was hoping I just missed something..



Not much in a way with new S7 20". Kenda is it or if you can find Duro brick tread 1 3/4 which I believe Is not being made anymore; actually both new reproduction brands I believe are not being reproduced, correct me if I'm wrong More options for S2 2.125 in new because it's a non Schwinn rim, but are limiting if you want a vintage look, I use for the rear a lot because they ride fast is Tioga Powerblock's. I got lucky recently with some really nice vintage tires and Slik's that are still very pliable and ridable. But typically I do not like running vintage tires because the quality is poor and it's like pedaling a cement truck.


----------



## Dbike (Mar 27, 2021)

I agree. They are fun to ride!


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 30, 2021)

Campus green with the pinner white walls is driving me mad with jealousy.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

fatbike said:


> Slowly getting better, one piece at a time.
> 
> View attachment 1362935
> 
> ...




I had my '69  standard out today , I would love a 2 speed on it but for now just the red band it came with. I added the gripper slik and after seeing yours I want to mount the front rack I have. Today will most likely be the last  ride until spring so plenty of time for upgrades.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I had my '69  standard out today , I would love a 2 speed on it but for now just the red band it came with. I added the gripper slik and after seeing yours I want to mount the front rack I have. Today will most likely be the last  ride until spring so plenty of time for upgrades.



looks good !! defiantly a fan of the gripper !! and its NOS on top of it  nice !!


----------

